# Pressurised PFs etc.?



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm excited, I've just bought myself a Gaggia Classic from fleabay.

Very lightly used, vgc, turns out to be 2007, so just pre-Phillips, I guess?

I think I'm not quite getting the pressurised vs. non-pressurised thing, can someone set me straight please? I'm wading, bit by bit, through the very helpful "So you've just..." thread, and perhaps I'll get to it, but what I want to do is go right towards the naked portafilter, full crema cone pic that is seen everywhere...what do I have to do to progress to this?

My machine came with single/double/pod baskets, and the stock PF, with the twin outlets. Other than that, its std, I think...I also got a really nice heavy tamper, so with some decent beans and a soon to be accquired grinder, I feel charged and ready to go, but what do I still need to buy? Is it simply a naked PF and an "unpressurised basket" or are the ones I've got OK to use with bottomless PF? Its the PF thats pressurised isn't it?

Thanks and looking forward to much tinkering!!!...









Cheshire Phill


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The pressurised filter basket is designed to produce lots of crema and convince the user that this is what espresso is all about - wrong. Best ditch the pressurised basket and get a stock unpressurised double - cheap and widely available. You'll need to pay more attention to the quality and consistency of the grind with a non-pressurised basket - the pressurised one is designed to be more forgiving of a coarser grind where the non-pressurised one isn't. You don't say what grinder you are using - a good grinder is a must to get the best out of the beans. Finally a naked portafilter is something separate. It has the bottom cut away - hence naked - so you can see the extraction taking place - good way to check your technique for consistency of grind and distribution. Stock Classic naked portafilters are widely available.


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

SK - brilliant, thanks for the quick reply!

So I need to buy a non-pressurised basket, and I can use that as-is with the twin outlet PF...

Then maybe as I get more experienced, buy a bottomless PF also...OK, thanks!

I am bidding on a Gaggia MDF grinder, if I don't get that, I'm going to buy a Eureka Mignon straight off from Bella B or similar after Crimbo, was hoping to get something half-decent around the £100 mark just to see how I go before the Mignon, but we'll see what happens...

Cheshire Phill


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon will look after your Classic really well. You can use a non-pressurised single or double stock basket in your double outlet portafilter. For what it's worth, concentrate on getting your extractions spot on with the double basket. Aim for 1.5 times your dose output in around 27sec. Try 18grms and aim to get 27-28grms of espresso out in 27 secs give or take a couple of secs either way. To weigh output, pop your espresso cup on the scales under your portafilter, zero the tare and hit the brew button. Don't forget to move your scales with the cup when killing the extraction - easily done and scales don't work well when they're wet!!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cheshire Phill said:


> SK - brilliant, thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> So I need to buy a non-pressurised basket, and I can use that as-is with the twin outlet PF...
> 
> ...


You wont get anything decent for less than £100.

Maybe a second hand MC2 for £80, but you its not anyone's dream grinder.


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

SK - thanks, I'm gonna get some practice at this over Christmas, can't wait!!

Have the scales and the stopwatch, and I get the 18g x 1.6 or similar, but I do need the grinder.

Kyle, yep, I know what the wisdom says, I'm just trying to go inbetweenie before splashing the £280 for the Mignon...and then finding out I don't use it!!

Gaggia MDF sounds reasonable, but only recent, and around £100. Crazily, one went for £158 + £12 p & p last week on the Bay, which is the same money as a new one!!!

If that happens on the one I'm chasing, it will be straight to a new, gloss black EM Mk. 2 for me...

Cheshire Phill


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Phil are you sure you have the pressurised baskets? as a pre Phillips one it may have come with those, the easy way to tell is from the base of the basket when removed from the portafilter, there would also be a black plastic "pin"/widget in the pf between the basket and outlet. If you buy a naked pf from Happy Donkey it will come with a double basket anyway.


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

Charlie - not sure what I've got now...no plastic anything in my portafilter, just a big hole leading to the 2x splitter. Think I have a single, double and pod basket, and others on the way already from Happy Donkey...

If I try, how will I know if pressurised or not?

Thanks,

Cheshire Phill


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take a pic with your phone of the baskets and post it up here .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like you already have the standard non-pressurised baskets , particularly if you can use them without redecorating your kitchen in a fetching shade of espresso and grounds.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheshire Phill said:


> So I'm excited, I've just bought myself a Gaggia Classic from fleabay.
> 
> Very lightly used, vgc, turns out to be 2007, so just pre-Phillips, I guess?
> 
> ...


Two of the baskets you have are the standard NON pressurised type ,you do NOT need to buy any other baskets. The third basket is for pods , you can put that to one side unless you ever use pods.

The double and single baskets you have are completely usable in a naked /bottomless portafilter.IF you buy more baskets you will find they are the same as the ones you have!!

Pressurised basket have a widget in the bottom or the older ones have a double bottom.

You can remove the two cup arm off the PF by unscrewing it it may be quite tight as they put "thread lok" on to stop them turning.


----------



## winterbottom (Dec 11, 2013)

The trick is buy something decent the first time round. Then you wont be kicking yourself later


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Take a pic with your phone of the baskets and post it up here .


Hmm, not getting my photos uploaded for some reason, will persevere&#8230;.


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I have two or three gos at posting a pic, and not been able to access the forums for several days&#8230;don't know if thats me of the forums?

Anyway, got an unpressurised basket from Amazon, and using it is a disaster! Admittedly I only have bought ground Illy espresso, but I just made an Americano using my Cubika (appprox 16g coffee giving 2 x 30mls approx but way too quick, maybe 15s?) and it was drinkable.

Then repeated with the Classic, and it came out way too fast, no crema and tasted disgusting&#8230;.

I have a decent tamper, but no technique, and no freshly ground beans, but even so, this is gonna be a lot harder than I thought&#8230;.

Will try again on photos, but I must be doing something seriously wrong!!

Cheshire Phill


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Pressurised basket = use pre ground

no pressurised basket = fresh ground from grinder

firstly you pre bought is likely to be stale , so no matter which basket you use the extraction will be poor.

secondly she using a non pressurised basket you need to use a grinder to be able to adjust the grind to get then extraction you ant from the dose you are using .

The crema you are getting from the cubika is just forced air from the pressurised basket , your extraction from the classic will probably be sour as too fast and taste bad as beans are not fresh .

Good espresso - fresh beans , ground with grinder .

dont get frustrated , keep asking questions , you'll get there ....


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

OK Richard, may thanks, I thought (even hoped!) that it would be this&#8230;trouble is then I have to splash out on a grinder and dial it in, then go from there...

You are right on all counts, too fast, very sour, and I realise that the Cubika is faking it&#8230;but at least it tastes half decent...

I'll keep ploughing on then&#8230;.can I get anywhere using a hand grinder at less expense?...

Cheshire Phill


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi ( ignore the Richard in my sig , I need to change it , it's just a stupid joke on my part )

How much is not much for a hand grinder .


----------

